# Aspect Ratio: Please educate



## ray5 (Jun 20, 2015)

Hi,
MY default has been 3:2 on the 5D III. I understand what it is but could you share/educate your default and why? Also in what situations do you change and why? Thx,
Ray


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 20, 2015)

3:2 because if I'm going to throw away pixels, I can always do that in post.


----------



## zim (Jun 20, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> 3:2 because if I'm going to throw away pixels, I can always do that in post.



+1 unless I was a pro under some kind of strict remit/time limited (sports) situation why on earth throw away pixels?


----------



## dak723 (Jun 20, 2015)

I will sometimes crop in post. It all depends on the composition. I do find that many portrait orientation shots seem too elongated at 3:2 (or 2:3) so I often crop them to 3:4. I have also been cropping a number of my landscapes to 16:9 ratio, especially if there is nothing important in the upper sky or near foreground. But there is really nothing to "educate" - it's all about the composition and personal preference.


----------



## ray5 (Jun 20, 2015)

Does this mean folks use 3:2 because it gives most leeway for post cropping?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 20, 2015)

ray5 said:


> Does this mean folks use 3:2 because it gives most leeway for post cropping?



You can't get more leeway than using the whole sensor.


----------



## meywd (Jun 21, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> ray5 said:
> 
> 
> > Does this mean folks use 3:2 because it gives most leeway for post cropping?
> ...



+1, using 3:2 here as well, and the only reason to change that is to force your self to compose for a specific ratio.


----------



## ray5 (Jun 21, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> ray5 said:
> 
> 
> > Does this mean folks use 3:2 because it gives most leeway for post cropping?
> ...



. I meant is that the only reason to use 3:2.
And if there is a compositional reason to use others for example 1:1 what would that reason be? Thx
Ray


----------



## Sporgon (Jun 21, 2015)

ray5 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > ray5 said:
> ...



FF aspect ration developed from 35mm film which developed from cine film. One of the reasons it has continued to be a standard is that it's an aspect ratiio that can work in either landscape or portrait orientation, probably about the 'longest' aspect ratio that works well in portrait too. Often a 2:1 ratio or even longer is more flexible for landscape. I think 'CinemaScope' is 2.66:1


----------



## ray5 (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks


----------

